# Found Frame in barn, think it is a 1966, can anyone confirm?



## rdwings81 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to Stingrays and to the forum!  I recently started collecting Stingrays, I am 30 years old and Stingrays were a little before my time, but I always thought they were cool.  

Anyways, I recently found this Stingray frame in a barn in Lake Geneva WI.  Since I am new to this, I am not sure if I am dating this correctly.  The serial number is "F 613618."  Based on this info, I am thinking it is a June 1966....is this correct?

Also, please check out these pics, is this frame worth restoring?  It is a little rusted, but looks like it could be sandblasted and repainted.  Nothing is deeply rusted...and none of the parts of the frame are broken.  I am not interested in restoring this, but was thinking maybe someone else would want it.  I only paid $5.00...and he threw in a nice pair of Stingray handle bars with nice grips and dual hand brakes...a nice sprocket/crank...and a fork.

Thanks in advance for your help!

John


----------



## Taocat (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html

I think it's a 65 but you seem to be missing a letter.  Is it FA******?


----------



## rdwings81 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Thanks!*



Taocat said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html
> 
> I think it's a 65 but you seem to be missing a letter.  Is it FA******?






Thanks for the help, I appreciate any response!  I found a website which seems to mention serial numbers with only one letter, but not sure how accurate it is.  http://www.ehow.com/how_7507283_tell-year-schwinn-stingray-bike.html

Based on this site, I thought it might be a 66.


----------



## rdwings81 (Jun 6, 2012)

*For Sale*

Also, this frame is for sale if anyone is interested.  

Someone out there has to know the date of this bike.  It look like it didnt have 2 letter in the serial number, only 1 letter.  I have a 1976 Stingray that has a 2 letter serial number, but this looks like it only has 1.


----------

